# Gateway Technology Solutions - anyone heard of them?



## Bill M (9 March 2009)

Hello, I was wondering if any of you have used these people.

If you have would you like to share your experiences.

http://www.thegtsadvantage.com/


----------



## So_Cynical (9 March 2009)

Bill its a punting program. :bs:

Didn't think u were the cowboy type. :cowboy:


----------



## Bill M (10 March 2009)

Nah I'm not SC but I do like a punt occasionally (small money). I think I will stand well clear of this one, the BS alert is on red.


----------



## centex (18 March 2009)

I've had some bloke calling me trying to get me to sign up.

Basically, they want $8,800 to sign up to a three year trading license. GTS then place bets on your behalf through Xtradiv (your working capital can be anywhere between 1k and 10k). They take 10% of the winnings.

Apparently all winnings are pre-taxed at 14.5%

I'd be interested to hear if anybody has heard of these guys. Their website foccuses more on purchasing the gambling software and investing yourself (that way they don't take the 10%).

I've had them send the official contract over, just out of interest.

So is it a scam or what??


----------



## mattlaw (18 March 2009)

I just had one of them ring me aswell. He said to me that they have an 'investment system' based around the thoroughbred industry.

Apparently accountants give you financial advice (horse racing tips) to provide you with a 2nd income.

Honestly!


----------



## centex (18 March 2009)

mattlaw said:


> I just had one of them ring me aswell.




Wasn't an American bloke by chance??

He's been calling me for about 6 weeks now 

O'well, you've got to admire persistence :


----------



## kev205 (18 March 2009)

so you guys think its a scam...
i've been ask to pay $8800 as well


----------



## centex (18 March 2009)

kev205 said:


> so you guys think its a scam...
> i've been ask to pay $8800 as well




It all sounds a little good to be true. All this talk of $400 - $600 profit per week sounds a little suss (I believe this is based on 10k working capital).

The $8800 is purely a licensing fee - you then have to supply the working captial.

I have tried to locate a more detailed product prospectus, to no avail. The contract / documentation sent over to me doesn't provide any detail.

Essentially, all you are doing is opening a trading account and authorizing them to place bets on your behalf.

I'd like to hear from somebody that has actually had experience with such a scheme.

Centex


----------



## kev205 (18 March 2009)

i'm not feeling too comfortable about this...
there should be something in the fine prints..


----------



## centex (18 March 2009)

kev205 said:


> i'm not feeling too comfortable about this...
> there should be something in the fine prints..




I've got the contract / documentation. Its so brief - that's what's got me suspicious. I'd be happy to send it over to you if you'd like to see it for yourself.

At this stage I reckon I'll be giving this one a wide berth.


----------



## kev205 (19 March 2009)

centex said:


> I've got the contract / documentation. Its so brief - that's what's got me suspicious. I'd be happy to send it over to you if you'd like to see it for yourself.
> 
> At this stage I reckon I'll be giving this one a wide berth.





i got it as well....
i dont think i'll be going ahead with it
cheers


----------



## Cartman (19 March 2009)

kev205 said:


> i got it as well....
> i dont think i'll be going ahead with it
> cheers





Kev ------ seriously ---- dont even consider it ------ SERIOUSLY !!!

buy a coupla trading books on risk management ----- sit on a SIM for a few months ---- learn how not to lose money consistently and put yr 8 grand to use for U ------ 

i love horse racing ----- but when i bet its with a dollar per bet ----- the market is the best "racing" system u will ever find ----- punting on horses is for fun ---- unless u r a trainer or a jockey ----- or u know a trainer or a jockey who is in the know ----- otherwise forget it ---- 

did i say SERIOUSLY yet ------  ------- Cheers.

ps ---- Dont !!!!!


----------



## Ashsaege (20 March 2009)

Cartman said:


> Kev ------ seriously ---- dont even consider it ------ SERIOUSLY !!!
> 
> buy a coupla trading books on risk management ----- sit on a SIM for a few months ---- learn how not to lose money consistently and put yr 8 grand to use for U ------
> 
> ...




Even if you know a trainer or jockey, it is still a gamble.
I work for David Hayes, and i know all the assistant trainers, jockeys/trackwork riders, racing admin and i know if i ever get a hot tip it probably has a good chance, but nothing is ever guaranteed.

You are better off finding a professional trots punter. I know a guy who knows a pro trots punter... and they are usually on the money!


----------



## kev205 (25 March 2009)

thanks guys
i got to speak to a few people who is actually doing it at the moment and they seem pretty happy about it.
do you think the phone reference is a scam as well?


----------



## Timmy (25 March 2009)

kev205 said:


> thanks guys
> i got to speak to a few people who is actually doing it at the moment and they seem pretty happy about it.
> do you think the phone reference is a scam as well?




Kev, apologies and nothing personal mate.  But I gotta say it.  

They say there is one born every minute - I guess you were the one for your minute.


----------



## centex (25 March 2009)

kev205 said:


> thanks guys
> i got to speak to a few people who is actually doing it at the moment and they seem pretty happy about it.
> do you think the phone reference is a scam as well?




Did you request to speak with existing customers, or did they suggest it? Certainly no offer was made to me throughout the exhaustive sign-up process.

They did offer to cut the $8,800 buy in fee to $5,000 (untill $5,000 was earned on my investment, at which point I'd have to make up the remaining $3,300).

I declined their kind offer


----------



## kev205 (25 March 2009)

centex said:


> Did you request to speak with existing customers, or did they suggest it? Certainly no offer was made to me throughout the exhaustive sign-up process.
> 
> They did offer to cut the $8,800 buy in fee to $5,000 (untill $5,000 was earned on my investment, at which point I'd have to make up the remaining $3,300).
> 
> I declined their kind offer




They offered me to speak to existing customers.
they gave me the $5,000 option as well.
the guarantee is to make me $10,000 in 6 month with an investment of $1,000 and if they cant do it, they wont charge me for the $3,000.


----------



## oldpos (25 March 2009)

kev205 said:


> They offered me to speak to existing customers.
> they gave me the $5,000 option as well.
> the guarantee is to make me $10,000 in 6 month with an investment of $1,000 and if they cant do it, they wont charge me for the $3,000.




If they guarantee that profit, why are they wasting their time with you - they could just invest their own money and not worry about all these contracts, phone calls etc.

The only guarantee which they don't present to you is that they will be running off with your money.

What a joke!


----------



## 1080p (25 March 2009)

kev205 said:


> the guarantee is to make me $10,000 in 6 month with an investment of $1,000 and if they cant do it, they wont charge me for the $3,000.




Hmm, that sounds reasonable...


----------



## Bill M (26 March 2009)

kev205 said:


> They offered me to speak to existing customers.
> they gave me the $5,000 option as well.
> the guarantee is to make me $10,000 in 6 month with an investment of $1,000 and if they cant do it, they wont charge me for the $3,000.




Hello kev, you really got to ask yourself that if they are so sure that they can turn you a 55% profit over a year (that's what they told me) why do they need you and your money? I would hog the whole program to myself and keep all the winnings if I had this sure thing happening.

When the fellow called me he dropped his initial investment price to $1,000 as well, you have to ask yourself again why are they so desperate for your money?

I told the fellow that I was not financially viable and that I didn't have a job and that my investments in shares were down the gurgler and he replied with "this can very well suit you". I told him that I had investments with prospectuses, trustees, trust deeds and guarantees and I still lost money with them yet he claimed a betting program would return me 55% per year.

Of course he would offer his evidence by giving you a few names and phone numbers of people who are winning using this system but how do you know they weren't planted stooges working for him? Why is it that they have sold out in Victoria and Northern Territory but there was only a few spots left in NSW? Surely with all those over subscriptions from Victoria they could take some of the NSW places, what do you think?

I would stand aside if I was you, it sounds like a big con to me, sorry.


----------



## kev205 (26 March 2009)

Bill M said:


> Hello kev, you really got to ask yourself that if they are so sure that they can turn you a 55% profit over a year (that's what they told me) why do they need you and your money? I would hog the whole program to myself and keep all the winnings if I had this sure thing happening.
> 
> When the fellow called me he dropped his initial investment price to $1,000 as well, you have to ask yourself again why are they so desperate for your money?
> 
> ...






thanks Bill
also i checked that their ABN number is less that 12 months old.


----------



## OzzyBattler (30 March 2009)

Well. . . .if it seems too good to be true!!  NO one gives money away when it is a sure thing to be made.

I note that the Material they sent me on returns clearly states upto August 2008. . . .but the company is only registered in the end of May 2008.  So about 3 months in operation but showing data both listed in a table and in graphical format dating back to January 2008.  6 months more data than the company's registered life.

I am expecting them to call me again today.  They will be getting a polite refusal from me regarding further contact.



> From the ASIC:
> 
> Extracted from ASIC's database at AEST 12:39:24 on 30/03/2009
> Name GATEWAY TECHNOLOGY SOLUTIONS PTY LTD
> ...


----------



## finnsk (30 March 2009)

Hi 

Here is another one that I was contacted by and have just seen there online demonstration it is a betting program based on forex, if I win BET ON MARKETS will be paying the winnings look VERY easy to easy if you ask me.
The company is based in Queensland I am a bit worried about any of these kind of business based in Queensland like the old hores racing programs the promised gold and delivered nothing
Anyway here is the links if someone is interested
http://amionline.com.au/index.html 
http://www.betonmarkets.com


----------



## centex (30 March 2009)

OzzyBattler said:


> Well. . . .if it seems too good to be true!!  NO one gives money away when it is a sure thing to be made.
> 
> I note that the Material they sent me on returns clearly states upto August 2008. . . .but the company is only registered in the end of May 2008.  So about 3 months in operation but showing data both listed in a table and in graphical format dating back to January 2008.  6 months more data than the company's registered life.
> 
> I am expecting them to call me again today.  They will be getting a polite refusal from me regarding further contact.




I repeatedly requested those figures for the period extending beyond August 2008 - was promised them, but never received anything.


----------



## kev205 (2 April 2009)

this deal is off...
there are far too much information they are not telling us.
thanks all for your help.


----------



## luniac (24 June 2009)

I work as a business reporter for the Australian Broadcasting Corporation and was hoping to speak to anyone who has had contact with GTS, and particularly anyone who has invested. You can call me between 9am-5pm on (02) 8333 3838.


----------



## terrier (19 July 2009)

Hi,
for what it is worth i would not have any dealings with these people,
i work in the samr building as them , and they are a dodgy looking bunch of people who are very evasive when asked direct questions about their systems,
some salesman there are earning 3000 a week commission, so the basic rule about large commisions being paid equals poor investment should apply, i fully expect to come to work one day and find that they are no longer there, but thats surfers paradise for you.


----------



## rguatta (22 July 2009)

I have just recieved all the offers indicated in the thread. did some research with Office of Fair Trading in QLD and ACCC. No bad news there. Rang 2 references that Gateway provided - sounded genuine however can't validate this.

Too many alarm bells ringing for me - declined their persistant offers.


----------



## Mr J (22 July 2009)

If they chase for your business, they are simply salesmen. Crooked in this case. If business was chasing them, then they may be legitimate.


----------



## plick (2 September 2009)

*gateway technology*

just wondering what any one knows about them are they straight shooters or dodgie?


----------



## justonforinfo (8 May 2010)

if anyone is still interested ive been in this for a year and i say dont do it i spent the money and started with $1000 trading money and have none left so they just run your money down and then dont want anything to do with you when you tell them you are not happy.


----------



## CJS (10 July 2010)

justonforinfo said:


> if anyone is still interested ive been in this for a year and i say dont do it i spent the money and started with $1000 trading money and have none left so they just run your money down and then dont want anything to do with you when you tell them you are not happy.





Hey mate I was stupid enough to give them money as well . They won't reply to emails, phone calls or anything.......everyone beware

CJS


----------



## centex (12 July 2010)

CJS said:


> Hey mate I was stupid enough to give them money as well . They won't reply to emails, phone calls or anything.......everyone beware
> 
> CJS




How much did you lose? Didn't they want about a 10k buy in?


----------



## CJS (23 July 2010)

centex said:


> How much did you lose? Didn't they want about a 10k buy in?




$4,400 to buy in and then $2,000 

Total BS from them is all you will get

CJS


----------



## al stewart (31 August 2010)

Warning Don't go there I was sucked in & lost heaps


----------



## conned (13 September 2011)

*Re: Gateway Technology Solutions - be warned!!!!!*

Don't go anywhere near them!!!!!!!!!!!!!, conned me for $8500
if anyone knows how to get in touch with them,let me know


----------



## Plumber1 (20 September 2011)

Timmy said:


> Kev, apologies and nothing personal mate.  But I gotta say it.
> 
> *They say there is one born every minute - I guess you were the one for your minute*.




To all of you who bought into their BS.  Read the above quote.


----------

